# brainstorming new cage ideas



## thatoneguy (Mar 15, 2016)

So in the next year I'm thinking of building a new cage for my Tegu and Rock Iguana. The idea is to move them into the living room now that they are older. The following are some the things I'm considering.

Iguana cage will be 8Lx4Wx3H (rock iguanas more terrestrial then green so doesn't need to be as high just enough for some climbing)

Tegu cage will be 8Lx4Wx2H?
(Doesn't need height as I want the lights outside the main cage and UV lights need to be close enough to be effective) and about 8in of substrate.


Plywood supported by wood frame

Hinged glass doors

Look semi nice as it will be in the living room

Iguana cage stacked on tegu cage

Tegus cage needs to have lights seperate from tegu (as he likes to jump on them)

Possibly seperate compartment for lights for tegu.

Needs to be able to be disassembled and reassembled if needed



Looking for any ideas, or plans that might help. I don't plan on starting assembly anytime soon but want to have a good game plan when the time comes.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't think I could stack blocks but I know what I'd want to see. 

Dimensions good. 

Stacking if space-constrained, but ideal for both would be around 4ft off ground. 

Well, easy for me to say!


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah I would rather not have them stacked, but I don't have that much space in my living room.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2016)

thatoneguy said:


> Yeah I would rather not have them stacked, but I don't have that much space in my living room.


I figured as much. Would the lower cage open from front or top, then?


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 16, 2016)

Both cages would have hinged doors that open from the front.


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 16, 2016)

Sounds like you have a good plan to me. Maybe you could stack the tegu cage on top of the iguana cage instead...so you would have better access to the tegu lights since they won't be inside the cage. Visually it may also look better having the shorter tegu cage sitting on top of the taller iguana cage. Also, just another thought, if either of them are fast/squirmy, you could also do the sliding glass front to better control how much of the front is actually open. I love the hinged doors on the front of my enclosure but the blue/chacoan cross I just sold could easily dart out of them when they were open!!!


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 16, 2016)

Initially I was going to put tegu on top but with the weight of the substrate I thought for stability reasons it would be best on the bottom.

As far as hinged vs sliding, I currently have sliding glass doors and they work great for my Tegu, but with the larger panels of glass in the iguana cage, they don't slide so easy. The iguana was the first cage I built so I could probably do better now with the ease of sliding.

Neither of the lizards are likely to bolt with an open door, iguana is content in her cage most of the time, and my tegu is fairly laid back and while he will try to get out he is not quick about it.

I think with hinged doors I will be able to use slightly smaller sheets of glass then with sliding, they will hold humidity a little better, and will give better access to the cage for cleaning and such.

Downside is I've never made hinged doors and don't really have the tools or experience making framed glass doors. Also they are going to be fairly large doors that will need some clearance to open.


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 16, 2016)

You'll be happy with the hinged doors then - it does make it so much easier for access. In the evenings I can't open them without my Chacoan climbing out onto me! Yeah I'm clueless on the framed glass doors - my retired dad built mine. You could always try plexiglass instead since its simpler to work with, just scratches easier. The hinge part is fairly simple though.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Glass would bother me. Thick enough not to break could be too heavy. Less than that could accidentally break easily. 

Although plexi can scratch more easily than glass, would also be easier to repair without risk, or less risk, of breaking. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 16, 2016)

That Glass I used on my current iguanas cage is pretty large pieces on not that thick, but has withstood plenty of punishment without breaking. I only broke one sheet when I was installing it.


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is a new idea I'm thinking of.

Using either a wood frame with plastic panels.

Or

Pvc pipe frame with plastic panels

Only thing still need to figure out is the door either sliding or hinged not sure exactly how to do that yet.


Also considering building a snake enclosure same way, but not sure how the heat pad would work with the plastic


----------

